# how cold is too cold to go to the park? what are your limits?



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

yesterday it had to be about 55 degrees when dd asked to go to the park. there was a chill in the air and it was cold. I know that some of you maybe in places where is it very cold like below 50 degrees. we stayed about half an hour . there were other moms there saying that their dc's asked to go to the park after school and why not?

well, winter is coming. do i just bundle up and grin and bear it? i can't stand cold weather but we can't spend all winter inside either.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Well, we live in the Berkshires (New England) and go to the park even when it's in the 20s. We also go sliding down there all the time when there's snow. Having grown up in New England, temps in the 20s honestly don't feel too cold to me as long as I'm bundled up and moving around, especially if there is snow on the ground.

The only time we don't go outside is if the conditions are dangerous, like last winter when it was 25 below zero NOT COUNTING the windchill.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm going to have to second lckrause, as you as you and dc are properly clothed and feel fine I don't see any reason not to go to the park/walk/play out side/whatever. I am also a new englander and I see kids playing outside all the time in the winter, granted not as much as the summer. So I would say stay at the park as long as you and dc are comfortable


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2001)

We live in the Puget Sound area of Washington state...known for lots of gray and rainy days. We go out walking or to the park to play at least 5 days a week. Unless it is bitterly cold and rainy, we bundle up well and get out. Both the children and I need the fresh air and break from our cozy little home. Mittens and hats seem to be the key to keeping us comfortable.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We are also in the Puget Sound Area and I know the time is coming when 50 degrees & clear will mean "day we *can* go to the park." I try to find gloves because climbing metal bars really does your hands in, but tiny gloves are hard to find.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

well, if you move around, you'll stay a lot warmer. And yes, you generally do have to grin and bear it.







I also liive in western Mass. My kids have always played outside when it was anywhere between -10 and up. My own limit is about +10, and then I'd be moving! ANd probably not at the park, but in the yard with hot cocoa waiting inside!

kids need fresh air, and so do we. If they get out, they SLEEP better. Go out and run around, play tag, go down the slide and thank your lucky stars you don't live in ALaska!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

50 makes me laugh......









I live in Minnesota

TC,


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

This is actually a very important issue to me.

I grew up in New England. The public schools where I lived had a policy that children had to go outside for recess unless it was ten degrees or colder. So if it was 11 degrees, you had to go outside for 45 minutes. Personally, I think that was downright cruel.

It is an issue of personal comfort. For me, I cannot be outside for long unless it is 45 degrees or warmer. 45 degress is tropical as far as New Hampshire winters go, so I'm glad I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

We live in the pacific northwest also and indeed, we get out any time we can, all year round. This of course means the rain as well. Nothing so refreshing as a walk in the rain; splashing puddles, squishy grass and tons of mud. W'hoo! One of our favorite outtings in the summer is the beach. The same is true for winter. The surf in the winter is beautiful and haunting, and we get to experience bigger waves we'll never see in the summer. We've had some of our best picnics at the beach, bundled up and sitting on our wool blanket... in December. Also, we get some intense wind storms where we live and we get out in those two, albeit usually for shorter periods of time... see how long we can stand it sort of thing. If it's dry, we'll hit the playground too. Why not?









Honestly, I find fall/winter weather to be much more daunting if we avoid getting out in it. Once we've jumped in however, it's actually more interesting, unpredictable, fun and exilerating. And of course warm cocoa tastes even better when you've been out in the cold. DS is happier, more content and sleeps better when he's gotten a daily dose of fresh air and outdoor exersize and you know, me too!









I feel lucky to live where we do, with respect to the weather. We get a few bitter days (teens and 20's) and we're usually out in those too because it will be our only snow and we have to take advantage of it. I can't rightly say that if it were 15 below all winter long, I'd be as up for getting out...

Bundle up, and enjoy!


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

My limits have less to do with temperature and more to do with weather. Such as wind chill. If it's in the 50's but very windy we might not go but the 20's and still and sunny then why not? And we don't go in the rain. I love to go walking in the rain, but I don't want the kids on playground equipment when it's wet.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

We're also in the Pacific Northwest and go out pretty much every day year round. We can walk to the park and just put on rain coats- since we're close enough to walk home if someone falls in a cold puddle- we just go for it. We stay in during high winds because I don't want a branch falling on someone's head.

When dd was a toddler I'd go out in January rain with the baby jogger (rain hood)- my hands freezing in wet gloves and walked the trails- it was beautiful watching the winter birds in the trees and hearing the rain fall.

Now I have to deal with the kid's resistance some cold rainy days. Usually promising puddles gets them out the door- we don't do swings or playgrounds in the cold rain.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:

My limits have less to do with temperature and more to do with weather. Such as wind chill. If it's in the 50's but very windy we might not go but the 20's and still and sunny then why not?
I second this. It's not the actual temp it's the conditions. We live near the water south of Boston, Ma and I have to say that unless the wind chill is dangerous or if there is sleeting/icy rain we are outside when the sun is shining. The key is to remember all the basics about proper clothes, layering, hats and enough liquids. Kids need lots of fresh air and exercise. You just can't duplicate the results indoors. When we had the really bad patch last winter where we couldn't go outdoors for what seemed like weeks my son was cranky and lethargic even though we set up a "play yard" in the living rooms, did lots of marching bands thru the house and anything else to get the old heart pumping. I think his body (and mine) needed that fresh air!


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

As long as it's not really windy, raining or snowing we'll go to the park. Even if it is in the 30's outside.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

As long as the girls ask to go out they can. I just bundle according to the temp.


----------



## Qerratsmom (Sep 22, 2004)

I live where it is winter for nearly 6 months of the year. We have to get outside or we'd go crazy. In dead winter I take advantage of any day that is above zero to go outside since you never know when the chance may come again (we've gone 10 days below zero before). Just bundle up and don't stay out too long.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

As long as the windchill won't freeze skin, it isn't pouring rain, or a blizzard, we will go.


----------



## lula (Feb 26, 2003)

If it's 50 my dh thinks its shorts weather. (he is crazy)

We go to the park unless it is blowing or really really cold. (like 0 or below) We don't really do the bars etc but slides and everything else still works.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

I live in Norway.

Does that answer your question? :LOL

If I want my son to see the world outside our home from October to April, I pretty much just have to accept a little frost on my nose.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

I grew up in Canada and remmber going sledding in -20C. Just watch for frostbite signs. Alittle cold air will do you good. I miss that cold crispness.....I fell in love with a Yankee boy and now live in Arizona.....Im more worried about heat stroke than frostbite these days.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

My limit for my kids is 0'F. ALthough, I will cheat add extra layers and handwarmers for special occasions below 0.









I remember doing a race at about -10F and being and miserably hot.


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

and of course, running, playing children are much warmer than us adults, standing around shivering.

i don't have much of a limit. gosh: any limit above about 35, and the kids would never get to play in the snow!

once, i took my son out during a big rain (in coat and boots and waterproof pants). he had the best time. a neighbor saw us and proclaimed (in a nice way), "oh francy, you are just nutty! you should be inside on a day like today." i had to laugh. i look forward to rain b/c it is more fun to go out in the rain, than in the sun!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

We live in Western New York, and the winters are l o n g....I have to say, I don't *enjoy* freezing temps very much, but the kids love to play in the snow, so, of course, we do.

I love cold, still days, though. I like rain. The kids and I live outdoors all spring/ summer/ early fall. Then, we spend a little less time outdoors.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huggerwocky*
50 makes me laugh......









I live in Minnesota

TC,

hi huggerwocky...
if we never let the kids go to the park when it was below fifty they wouldnt go to the park except at noon july 17th.
not making fun of op at all.
i let ian go to the park or outside in backyard to play when he is dressed apprpriatly (spelling sorry) for the weather. he has snow suit jacket gloves etc for 30 below or colder.
mama - hth
maya


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

ooh! a nice warm fall day.









We go to the park no matter the weather (here at least, as there's no blizzards or hurricanes:LOL), just wear some layers if it's really cold (for us that's 40s and below). For a 55 degree day I'd probably just put on sweat shirts. Anything more and they'd be stripping down before I could stop them.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I grew up in MA also, plus I think I have warm blood.







I don't even wear a jacket unless it's below 35 degrees, a wool sweater is fine. Really, it's the wind chill that gets ya.







Corny but true. I live in KY now and 35 degrees here is not the same as 35 in downtown Boston in March. brrr

Also, it's not the heat, it's the humidity, unless you live in Tucson, in which case, yeah, it's the heat.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

so true. I'm freezing in Sea around 40' but very comfortable in Ak around 10'.


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

I think it depends on the kind of weather more than temperature, as the other mamas have said. We were inside most of last winter because I had a newborn baby. It really frustrated my older daughter.

My own personal limit is around 10-15 degrees and sunny. We bundle up and out we go.

I will also say this. I have found that it is well worth the 20 minutes plus that it takes to do all this bundling to be outside in the fresh air even if we only spend 5 minutes outside.

Oh, and I live outside of Chicago, so not as cold as some of the other places mentioned, but certainly colder than San Francisco. At 50 degrees a sweatshirt is really all that is needed.

Bec


----------



## homeschoolmommyof1 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, since my son was born we have always lived in the south and it hardly gets below freezing here. In the winter we are always outside b/c the summers are just too hot here-we love spring, fall and winter but hate the summer.
I grew up in Germany and boy- it can get cold over there. We always played outside, my mom never told me that it was to cold- we bundled up-got the sled and off we went until it became dark outside. Mom always had hot cocao waiting for us when we got in- I wished it would snow here.


----------

